# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Checklist to deal with swollen, stiff glutes after injection

## LiftingInTheUSA

Hey guys,

I put 1.75ml of test E into my right glute yesterday, using a 1.5", 23g pin. I always put the pin in completely. It seemed okay after I pulled it out, but later last night I noticed minor bruising around the area.

Anyway, today the site is a bit larger than the other glute (noticeably). Also, the muscle in the site is a bit more knotted up and stiffer than the other glute as well. It's very, very painful to touch or stretch my hip joint at all, and I get occasional minor pain up into my lower back in that area.

I've read on here that I should wait a few days to see if it gets any better, so basically business as usual unless things get worse. I feel pretty hot, so I tried my temp about two hours ago and it read 100.8. Five additional readings and I'm hovering around 99.5 to 100.8.

Figured I'd also mention I did 1.75mL test.E in the right glute last Wednesday, then another 1.75mL in the left on Friday. Finally I did another 1.75mL in the right yesterday and here's where I am. That was the start of my cycle.

I don't think I missed the muscle tissue, but I suppose I can't be sure. Are my symptoms expected? I have some leftover antibiotic from when I was sick back in March (four days worth left) so I can start on that if you guys suspect an infection...

Oh, I should also mention I did legs last night!

I completely appreciate any help!

Thanks!
L

----------


## Lightsout2184

whats the dosage on the test and im assuming this is ur first cycle

----------


## LiftingInTheUSA

This is my 2nd cycle (first was last May, about a year ago). The dosage is 250mg/mL.

Thanks!

----------


## Lightsout2184

so were u front loading or is that how much ur gonna run the whole cycle. on ur first cycle u never experienced this

----------


## Dinosaur

> Figured I'd also mention I did 1.75mL test.E in the right glute last Wednesday, then another 1.75mL in the left on Friday.


I think something is wrong in here.

you said you have injected wednesday and then firday. I don't think you are aware of what you are doing at this point in time.
you know that test e is suppose to be injected every 3 days to 3.5 days.
so taking ur statement above only reflect the bad consequeces ur facing of high blood pressure and regret later on.

let me ask you this. do u pull the plunger before injecting? if no, next time make sure you do. if you pull the plunger and you see bubbles ur good to go. if you pull blood then switch to a diffrent area and repeat the same procedure over.

here are some tips to make the injection little smoother for ya:

* when injecting stop shaking.

* you can always warm up ur gear with hot water before injecting

* Switch injection sites every now and then.

* If ur Iserting ur gear into a vial switch the needle other wise it might feel like ur Inserting a pen into ur butt.

Last but not least, I think you simply have what we call " virgin muscles" 
you will get use to it son.

good luck.

----------


## amcon

ya just suck it up for now. imo you just need to understand that it might get sore just work through it

----------


## bjpennnn

no pain no gain

----------


## LiftingInTheUSA

Yeah, I never had this issue before. Last year's cycle was 1mg of test.Cyp twice/week (Mon/Thu), 250mg/mL per shot.

This time, I wanted to front-load a bit, then drop back to twice/week for the duration. But I can say I never had this type of response at all last year. I guess it's possible I put too much into that area too fast. I put in about 437.5mg on Wednesday, and then another 437.5 into the same spot on Monday (4-5 days later).

I tried aspirating but didn't see any bubbles. Maybe I didn't pull hard enough. The syringes are pretty wide (10cc), so it's harder to push stuff in or pull stuff out. In fact, I remember having to push *really* hard to get the oil through when injecting. For future injections, I just ordered some 3cc syringes specifically for that, so maybe aspiration/injection will be a bit easier.

As for how I'm doing today, I've been monitoring my temp and at times it's like 100 but keeps coming back to 98-99. So no real fever. The area is definitely bruised and noticeably swollen. I've been icing it when possible. It's been really tender too - the pain extends from the injection site all the way down to my hip socket bone. When I walk, every step kind of makes me wince and I can feel the joint is swollen.

I guess I just need to monitor it and hope it heals up just fine. I imagine doing any cardio is out of the question since it hurts to even walk. I guess I should keep training the upper body though to keep my momentum going. What do you guys think?

----------


## DSM4Life

We need pics.....

----------


## Dinosaur

I think the 10cc syringe u got is the best I can't get a good grip at 3cc maybe cause I have bigger hands.

just go easy on it and try not to push the plunger hard when injecting u might be too close to blood cell. It happenned to me ounce luckily I didn't pop anything but I couldn't walk for days with the worst pain U can have.

that site u have injected in needs some rest to heal so don't try to do any heroic movements for at least couple days or so.

you are very lucky cause ur not injecting any prop other wise u would've had the worst pain u've never encountred in ur life.

----------


## LiftingInTheUSA

So I went to the doc today and told him I had injected testosterone into my butt. I've been on HRT for about 1.5 years now so I just told him my HRT doc prescribed the shots and he seemed fine with that explanation.

Anyway, he looked and said it doesn't look like an abcess, though it is still just as swollen as it was two days ago when I first noticed it. The redness now appears to be moving down my leg (about 8 inches long now vs. 4 inches just a day ago).

Anyway the doc prescribed me bactrin (an antibiotic) just in case there's an infection so I'm starting on that tomorrow. I'm really worried that the pain/swelling/redness are not subsiding (redness is worsening), but maybe it's too early to jump to conclusions. 

Should I try to put in an 18g pin and aspirate the area where I injected? Or should I give the antibiotics a few days to kick in and see how things look then? Just want to get past this the right way with the least harmful impact to my body.

I will definitely be extremely careful when injecting in the future. I put 1.75mg into my left quad today and it was super easy.

Thanks in advance for the advice, bros....

----------


## LiftingInTheUSA

I think I can chalk up my reaction to "virgin muscle". I actually hit each of my quads over the past 10 days or so, and the muscle at both injection sites is knotty, sore, and tender still! The results were very similar to what I had in my hip, just a bit less severe. I know those were good, careful injections, so I guess this underscores the importance of site rotation.

Looks like I'm hitting a shoulder tomorrow. Shoulders seem to hurt, it's like the pin doesn't want to go in - I have to push real hard. Maybe it's because I'm not totally relaxed and the muscle is slightly flexing. You guys ever experience this with shoulders?

----------


## The Deuce

Ok.. Stop worrying, worrying isn't going to get you anywhere... it's not going to solve the issue if it is an infection and if it isn't well worrying is just going to make your anxiety even worse.. so heres what I do when I am in your situation.. I just tell myself that EVERYTHING IS FINE !! EVERYTHING I AM FEELING IS NORMAL and guess what?!?!? It always is!!

People pysch themselves up too much about injections or at least that is the overall consensus with NEW people to AAS. Lets examine a few things real quick bro.. FIRST.. You are sticking a needle into your body.. things.. are NOT SUPPOSED to permeate the skin.. EVER... The Human body wasn't designed to have this happen. It's a traumatic experience that the body goes through each and everytime you inject. OVER TIME you get used to it.

SECOND... Virgin muscle takes some time getting used to having OIL deposited into it.

and THIRDLY !! and most importantly... make sure each and EVERY time you do inject that the procedure is 100% SANITARY !! Alcohol swab the bottle... use a new needle to draw... draw out the amount you need... cap the syringe... for good measure.. wipe the bottle again with another alcohol swab (alcohol swabs are like $1.50 for a box of 100) now.. switch NEEDLE tips so it's a brand spanking new tip on the end so it can pierce the skin EASILY !! Remember .. skin is your bodies natural armor plating.... NOW CHOOSE THE SPOT YOU WANT TO STICK THE NEEDLE IN.. [This is the most important part] AND Scrub that area with 1... 2 ... or even 3 alcohol swabs !! It doesn't hurt to make sure you take each and every precaution before you stick a needle in yourself. Aspirate and GO !! When you are finished... pull the needle out.. cap it... and PLACE AND ALCOHOL SWAB (new one) over the injection hole and rub it... massage it... and clean up any blood that may or may not be there... and for EXTRA MEASURE.. Get those lil DOT band aids and put one on yourself for an hour or two.

That is my procedure that I do each and EVERY DAY !! I may have left something out.. i dont know.. but I am 100% sanitary and haven't had a bad injection since my first shot that did myself ever... I was in the hospital for 10 days with MRSA and I almost died !! SO now I make sure everything is clean and done correctly.. INFECTIONS are not fun... THEY CAN KILL YOU !!


So be safe brother.. and if you have questions...ASK !!!

----------


## LiftingInTheUSA

Great post bro. You're right on the money. Let me sum everything up:

1. Be super sanitary to the point of being overly anal when injecting.
2. Never be overly concerned about swelling or stiffness as your body has experienced trauma.

----------

